# Savage Worlds in Atlanta Area



## Shiv (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm looking for players for a Savage Worlds Rippers game. Think Victorian era monster hunters. 

The game will run every other Saturday afternoon from noon-4 at my place in Marietta. I'm looking to start up some time in September.

Message me if you're interested.


----------



## gte910h (Sep 19, 2012)

*What part of marietta?*

I'm possibly interested (love savage worlds), but curious on drive time from where I live. Some parts of Marietta are very far from me.

878 peachtree street atlanta ga 30309  

Could you plug that in to google directions and tell me a drive time?


----------

